# Intro and Help? 19?? Murray Meteor Flite?



## MottleyChris

Hello, my name is Chris and this is the first bicycle forum I have ever joined. I was very interested in bicycles in my younger teens and now that I'm in my older teens cars are my passion. I was into middleweights, vintage bmx, muscle bikes and choppers. I have built and customized many bikes. I got rid of my 40+ bikes and parts to make room for car stuff, however I kept one bmx, my best chopper and a few "rare" parts. Even though I've moved on, I will always spot the beauty in vintage bicycles and I have recently saved this old girl from the scrap yard. I was wondeing if anybody could tell me what year she is.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome, Chris! That bike is from 1958-65 generally. It looks like "MOH" to the left of the axle nut. 'MO" is of course Murray Ohio, and I think H may be the year. There's a thread about these here somewhere, there are just so many variations and numbers, too many to remember!! Good save!


----------



## partsguy

Just curious, were you at the Daddy Katz Bike Show in Dayton, Ohio?

Anyway, Adam, your referring my little thread, hehe. The Murray "Flite" bikes (Jet Flite, Strato Flite, Meteor Flite, etc.) were built in the late 50s-mid 60s with many models and variations. I have a bike almost exactly like yours-and came from a scrap yard as well! Yours is a different year, mine is a 1961 model and was not equipped with a tank light or a fender ornament. These are generally worth about $100-$175 in this condition. A mint mens model will command much more obviously.

MO=Murray Ohio
U=1962

I can't read the rest of your number too well. I just want to make sure...that is "MOU" right? It can't be an "H". If it were, this would be a 1951-too old for the Flite bikes!


----------



## partsguy

Oh, and sweet save from the crusher!! Get that modern reflector off the handlebars...disturbs the lines.


----------



## MottleyChris

Yep, she definitely has MOU stamped in front of the serial number. It really is in nice shape for being 48 years old and its too bad the tires are completely toast as they look original. Oh, were you asking me or Adam if we were at that Ohio bike show?


----------



## partsguy

No, not Adam, I'm asking you. I ask because there was a guy at the show in my category parked next to me and he was about your age, and interested in similar bikes. He had a Western Flyer in blue and I forget the model but it was Murray built and very similar. I think his name was also Chris and I directed him to this site.


----------



## MottleyChris

Nope, definitely wasn't me, different Chris. I'm from Saint John, New Brunswick in Canada and the furthest I've been in the states is Ba' Harba' Maine.


----------

